# Cat in a Bucket



## Treacle (Jun 2, 2020)

My precious cat Treacle nearly 9 but still looks like a kitten. Loves the bucket. Think this should be a story, not the Cat in the Hat but the Cat in the Bucket!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2020)

That;s adorable.

Loves just that particular one?  …. or any of the similar buckets?
Or any bucket at all?

Any clue as to why?

Was there ever a treat, or a  pleasant aroma,  or some other experience in the past, that might explain it at all?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

Treacle said:


> My precious cat Treacle nearly 9 but still looks like a kitten. Loves the bucket. Think this should be a story, not the Cat in the Hat but the Cat in the Bucket!View attachment 107856


Gorgeous and precious


----------



## jujube (Jun 2, 2020)

If hoomans get up in the morning with "bed head", will the cat have "pail tail"?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 2, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Cat in the


----------



## Treacle (Jun 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That;s adorable.
> 
> Loves just that particular one?  …. or any of the similar buckets?
> Or any bucket at all?
> ...


----------



## Treacle (Jun 2, 2020)

No I think she just wanted to get in it before I put the water in. When I cleaned it and turned it upside down she wanted to hide under it. She is a very special cat and very sensitive. Don't know if other people have noticed but since this dreaded Covid 19 she has been very very close to me (more so than usual) I don't think i'm imagining it but there is a difference in her behaviour.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2020)

@Treacle ~ I have noticed that my female cat has been keeping a close watch on me lately. She must sense my anxious mood about current events in the U.S.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Jun 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>





Ken N Tx said:


>


----------

